# KMyMoney hanging X



## Brandybuck (May 15, 2010)

After upgrading to the new X.org, I discover that KMyMoney will "hang" X11 anytime another window overlaps it. The other window can be from another app, or one of kmymoney's own dialogs. It happens in the KDE4 desktop, as well as in Blackbox. The "hang" behavior is that the mouse moves extremely slow, and neither mouse clicks or keystrokes are effective. The only way out is to power off the computer, or ssh in from outside. Very very annoying.

What makes this weird, is that this happens even when running KMyMoney remotely from a Linux box! This is the only KDE3 program I have, but I suspect it may apply to other KDE3 apps.

Any clues?

xorg-7.5
xorg-server-1.7.5,1
kmymoney2-1.0.3_2
8.0-STABLE
radeon driver


----------



## Brandybuck (May 28, 2010)

Anyone? Anyone? Do I assume that FreeBSD is not permanently broken?


----------



## phoenix (May 28, 2010)

Sorry, only used the KDE3 version for a couple of days, and never ran into this issue.  Have since moved on to the KDE4 version of KMyMoney, and haven't had this issue.


----------

